# Revell 50 Olds



## PatR (Jan 24, 2013)

New here. Picking at this one slowly.

http://public.fotki.com/predmond/model_cars/current_projects/revell-1950-oldsmob/


----------



## DaveWorst (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice !


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Dumb question, was there two starters on the real Olds?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice build. When will humbrol dump those STUPID tins?


----------



## a-fordable (Mar 31, 2010)

*NICE! olds*

Super!


----------



## PatR (Jan 24, 2013)

Schumacher330 said:


> Dumb question, was there two starters on the real Olds?



What do you mean, Mike?


----------

